# Does anyone have an electronic range card they can post up for me



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Dec 2008)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Dec 2008)

I take it you want an electronic copy of a range card.

Attached is what I have.......


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Dec 2008)

Yes that is what I meant.  Too much egg nog.  Thank you


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Dec 2008)

Thought that is what you meant. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## TN2IC (29 Dec 2008)

Have fun running the power cord to your trench... make sure no dirt gets into that lap top...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Dec 2008)

This is what I found:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/7-8/form.gif

Its American though.

Thanks Mr Plow ;


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Dec 2008)

I even think I got a MG Range Card kicking around somewhere if you need that too.


----------



## ammocat (29 Dec 2008)

Need a range card while on leave, not fortifying the back yard, are you?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Dec 2008)

I think between what you have and what I have I should be good.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Dec 2008)

lol

No just trying to help 9Domestic


----------



## ammocat (29 Dec 2008)

Thats good, some neighboors don't appreciate it when you establish a defensive position in your yard, especially if there house falls within the arc you are trying to cover.

Had a hell of wind storm last night, lots of damage to the EOD building, too bad you guys aren't here to help with the clean up. lol


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Dec 2008)

That's what PRETEC (sp) is for isn't it?


----------



## Pea (29 Dec 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> No just trying to help 9Domestic



Did she lose her homework? LOL


----------



## ammocat (30 Dec 2008)

Can't use PRETC, I am sure they have better things to do. Besides we could hide some dummy and display in the mess and call it a range clearance, then it would be training.

lol


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Dec 2008)

That's a shame, lol.

Its unfortunate it didn't happen during the first phase lol.


----------

